# thank you for your quick response



## sharon oneil (Jan 7, 2003)

I am the donor so really bad news for the receiver and this is my first attempt. I now have the question of whether I donate or keep if I do not get any more follicles by friday have to make that choice. if I give them away I get another chance of ivf free of charge which means the eggs will be all mine. because I have responded poorly this time does it mean it will be the same next time? if so will I have to pay for the extra drugs? thanks sharon


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

sharon oneil said:


> I am the donor so really bad news for the receiver and this is my first attempt.
> 
> I have severe reservations about patients donating eggs, even when they have lots! This is not in any way a criticism of you, it is the clinic I am criticising for doing this to you. The are many legal,ethical and moral implications. In your case you don't have enough eggs for yourself let alone a recipient so it sounds especially silly! Your case does not sound as though it is being managed very well at all.
> 
> ...


----------

